

Show HN: Oolite space game in HTML5/WebGL - grondilu
http://grondilu.github.io/oolite/test-coriolis.html

======
bemmu
Bring on the flashbacks of all those hopeless docking attempts in Elite.

------
chazu
Very cool - I look forward to digging through the code sometime, thanks for
sharing.

